# diy wavemaker



## sfame

i am working on my newest diy project and i am making a oscillatng wavemaker that attatches to a powerhead or canister filter outlet , if anyone is interested let me know.
Shane


----------



## sfame

ill try to step by step it just like the last one


----------



## MediaHound

Would it use gears? Looking forward to see what you come up with!


----------



## goldenmacman

youtube has some nice DIY wavemakers to base yours on


----------



## sfame

i was thinki9ng about using a small 12v motor a muffin fan a powerhead and also a airpump ill have to see what i come up with id would rather use a 12 volt battery to enagage a motor to stir up the water with use of a muffin fan maybe inside a cylinder and a powerhead and airpump to inject the air ill have to see how it works


----------



## sfame

ok after looking at some schematics AND HAVING A FEW 12V MOTORS LAYING AROUND FOR a hellraiser theme i had going im thinking about having an 555 circuit thinking about ,making 2 pumps off 2 1 and on to another sorry, i havent posted alot was working 3rd shift 5 pm to 5 am not enough time to do anything.


----------



## monsterfishrescue

Cool...


----------



## sfame

OK I FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO WORK ON the wavemaker I went to a local aquarium and noticed on there tank they had created a bulkhead with an outlet canister that would pump in the water thatgoes from the tank it was a pretty neat process and I used the same principles using two pumps and a bioball ... lemme guys know what ya think


----------



## sfame




----------



## MediaHound

Lets see the prototype


----------



## monsterfishrescue

Yes, let's see some live action video.... The bio ball is in the pipe?


----------



## sfame

Yes the BIOBALL is in the pve tubing as it gets blown back and forth it creates a wave through the port holes while one is spewing out it clogs the other one and vise versa making a non continuos wave that is intermittant cant give you a video will have to try to do it later im busy working on my car today some wrench monkey tightened the lug bolts on my benzo to tight and i snapped the lugs off ind cant get them out so i have to drill them out


----------



## sfame

ok i got the prototype made i changed the concept design a little it creates about 1 inch natural wave in the 75 gallontank i also added a air pump inlet side to one side and a check off valve I used 3/4 inch pve my ssharks seem to liven up alot when i turn it on althought it is not the most energy efficient it seems to liven up the tank and makes natual waves ill have to post a vid on it soon as i get my photoshop vid thing up.


----------



## sfame

Ok I finally finished my DIY wavemaker here is a pic of my prototype...I ugraded to 6voltvdc power supply that you can plug into the wall with a vdc motor actuator and also A rd led light switch that you can adjust the wave flow of the 6 volt vdc piston pump.It is almost like a Tunze wavebox set you can adjust the flow rate as it hits the water and the pico pump sucks waterthrough the tube on the other side of the tank


----------



## sfame

here is a pic of the pico pump attatched to the housing unit it is a small pump the tubing can be hidden underneath the gravel and up the side of the tank


----------



## sfame

thye plunger is activated by the actuator and hits the top of the water that will make the ripple affect throughout the aquarium


----------



## sfame




----------



## sfame

picture of the piston motor..I will have to make a rack out of wire to hold it upright on side of my tank


----------



## sfame

as thater from the pico pump flows to the tube the plunger which yopu can actuate the speed will force the water out through the port holes on the tubing creating waves


----------

